# How do I disable whole home on 1 box??



## bdubz

How do I disable whole home on 1 box?? I have 4 HR2x receivers. I would like to disable my daughters so we don't see her list and she does not see ours. I still need the media share and on demand to work tho.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Menu->Parental, Fav's & Setup->System Setup->Whole-Home->Share Playlist

Set this to No and you shouldn't see your daughters Playlist anymore.

Mike


----------



## bdubz

Mike Bertelson said:


> Menu->Parental, Fav's & Setup->System Setup->Whole-Home->Share Playlist
> 
> Set this to No and you shouldn't see your daughters Playlist anymore.
> 
> Mike


Yeah I did that and it works but she can still see the other 3 and is confused. She is only six and is saying these are not my shows. lol!


----------



## spartanstew

List - Yellow Button - Filter by Playlist - Local (on her machine)


----------



## bdubz

spartanstew said:


> List - Yellow Button - Filter by Playlist - Local (on her machine)


That was it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## spartanstew

You're welcome


----------



## hilmar2k

A restart will reset that option to "All".


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> Yeah I did that and it works but she can still see the other 3 and is confused. *She is only six *and is saying these are not my shows. lol!





spartanstew said:


> List - Yellow Button - Filter by Playlist - Local (on her machine)


When the receiver reboots, it will default to "all" again and need to be changed back to local again.
If this is too much, then a bandstop filter would remove the receiver completely.


----------



## inkahauts

veryoldschool said:


> When the receiver reboots, it will default to "all" again and need to be changed back to local again.
> If this is too much, then a bandstop filter would remove the receiver completely.


He wants on demand and media share still though, and if hes hooked up deca, that would kill it.


----------



## veryoldschool

inkahauts said:


> He wants on demand and media share still though, and if hes hooked up deca, that would kill it.


Well depending on how you read the first post, "he would have them", while the six year old wouldn't.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Just what I was thinking. I think a bandstop filter might be your best bet.


----------



## inkahauts

I was thinking he wanted on demand and media share on his daughters unit.. Thats why I said that... We need clarification!

Ok, I need clarification! !rolling


----------



## 55Ford

Hey there, long time reader, first time poster. 

I'm also trying to disable whole home on the H23 that my 6 year old grandson uses, however, at the same time I would like to be able to monitor it using the iPad app. I've removed the DECA and I don't see any thing in the play list and the receiver doesn't show up in the iPad app. When I connect an Ethernet cable directly to my router (no DECA), the play list is populated and I see it in the iPad app. Is it possible to connect it to my network for the iPad to see it and at the same time disable it from whole home so nothing shows in the play list? I've tried connecting the H23 with and without a BSF and also moving it from SWM to the legacy port and resetting the receiver. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## The Merg

55Ford said:


> Hey there, long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> I'm also trying to disable whole home on the H23 that my 6 year old grandson uses, however, at the same time I would like to be able to monitor it using the iPad app. I've removed the DECA and I don't see any thing in the play list and the receiver doesn't show up in the iPad app. When I connect an Ethernet cable directly to my router (no DECA), the play list is populated and I see it in the iPad app. Is it possible to connect it to my network for the iPad to see it and at the same time disable it from whole home so nothing shows in the play list? I've tried connecting the H23 with and without a BSF and also moving it from SWM to the legacy port and resetting the receiver. Any help would be appreciated.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Go to the Whole Home menu option under Setup and turn off Whole Home for that receiver.

- Merg


----------



## 55Ford

The Merg said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> Go to the Whole Home menu option under Setup and turn off Whole Home for that receiver.
> 
> - Merg


I don't see an option to turn off Whole Home for this receiver. All I see is Name Location, External Device and Status. Am I missing something?


----------



## inkahauts

Interesting.. The only way I can think of is if you give that unit a static IP address that can still be found by your ipad, but won't be in the same subnet as the rest of your receivers... I don;t know how to do that, but I am sure someone here does...

I think that is something they need to add.. Right now, the options are only on the DVR's to allow or deny others to control it, there is no built in option to not see other units. That is needed in my opinion.


----------



## The Merg

55Ford said:


> I don't see an option to turn off Whole Home for this receiver. All I see is Name Location, External Device and Status. Am I missing something?


Sorry, I read your question wrong. As for as I know, there is no way to tell an HD receiver to not see playlists from DVRs. You can disconnect the DECA or install and BSF to prevent the ethernet signal from getting to the receiver, but that will also prevent you from using your iPad to monitor the receiver.

As mentioned, you can use a static IP address and a different subnet if you set up your network appropiately to handle that. If I get some time, I'll try to post some info on how to do that.

- Merg


----------

